# Post your wood haulers thread



## trailrated (Jan 25, 2012)

Not sure if a thread has been done on this topic, if so there are lot of new members so maybe we can start a new updated one. Post pics of your wood hauling gear here! I'll start.....


This little sucker is indispensable hauling wood around. Depending on how much I'm doing I also attach a 4x6 trailer to it. Its a kubota RTV500




















And when things get tough I break out the big guns. Its a little more dirtier now though


----------



## cptoneleg (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice looking eqipment you don't want a picture of my Wheelbarrel,  with the cost of that stuff you could just buy enough wood to last 200 years.



  Looks Good I would like to have a 4-wheeler


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 25, 2012)

WOW - do I ever have wood hauler envy!!  -  This little Yamy Griz with my trailer works well for me but dang, would I love to have a side-by-side and REALLY love to have that tractor!!


----------



## hobbyheater (Jan 25, 2012)

trailrated said:
			
		

> Not sure if a thread has been done on this topic, if so there are lot of new members so maybe we can start a new updated one. Post pics of your wood hauling gear here! I'll start.....



Logging truck load  Community wood cut Woss, BC early 90's. 
Five ton truck family wood cut early 90's.
Toyota pickup load last month, just the right size for a older guy. :lol:  :exclaim:


----------



## pinewoodburner (Jan 25, 2012)

5 X 8 dump trailer   sides are 3' tall   5000LB payload
Tailgate was off getting ready to bump the logs out


----------



## trailrated (Jan 25, 2012)

Hobbyheater - wrong screen name with wood haulers like that!


----------



## aussiedog3 (Jan 25, 2012)

First pic is about 5 years ago when we bought the property and the truck shortly after that, doing a little cleanup around the property.
Then the kids and I decided it needed a little paint job, and then some bumper stickers that needed a home.
Plow with in the winter too, have only plowed once so far this winter!


----------



## hobbyheater (Jan 25, 2012)

trailrated said:
			
		

> Hobbyheater - wrong screen name with wood haulers like that!



  If I have gotten the pictures in the proper order; a few years from now the last picture will be a wheel barrow load :exclaim:


----------



## gzecc (Jan 25, 2012)

One of the few.


----------



## ewdudley (Jan 25, 2012)

Doubles as a bucking crib, just don't cut past the layer of poles on the bottom.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 25, 2012)

ewdudley said:
			
		

> Doubles as a bucking crib, just don't cut past the layer of poles on the bottom.


Wish I had that locust!


----------



## ewdudley (Jan 25, 2012)

gzecc said:
			
		

> ewdudley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trees were about twenty five years old growing in what had been the cellar and yard of the house I grew up in.  Many years later a tornado wiped out the house, no one hurt.  

And those were the smaller ones that were losing the fight for light fifty feet up.  That locust sure does make a lot of heavy fuel in a hurry!


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Jan 25, 2012)

5x8x4 trailer w/3,000lb axle.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 25, 2012)

Another 5K 5x8 dump.


----------



## lukem (Jan 25, 2012)

ATV and 4x8 Harbor Freight trailer.


----------



## CK-1 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## gmule (Jan 25, 2012)

It's not pretty but it hauls the wood and pushes snow. What more could you ask for.


----------



## hobbyheater (Jan 25, 2012)

trailrated said:
			
		

> Post pics of your wood hauling gear here! .





This type of wood barrow has some history. The community that I lived in in my childhood, had all the houses and the mill linked by boardwalks and these barrows were used for hauling firewood and just about anything else.  The only difference between this modern version and the originals were that the originals had a metal wheel.  Because they are narrow, they go through doorways with little problem.
My father-in-law had little woodsheds scattered around his property so about thirty years ago I made him one of these. It turned the tide in my favor and I finally gained some acceptability.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 25, 2012)

hobbyheater said:
			
		

> trailrated said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allan, Living on Vancouver Island all these years, you must have seen big foot a few times eh?


----------



## hobbyheater (Jan 25, 2012)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Allan, Living on Vancouver Island all these years, you must have seen big foot a few times eh?



:lol: Most common appearances occur around New Years Eve :exclaim:


----------



## gmule (Jan 25, 2012)

hobbyheater said:
			
		

> trailrated said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a genius invention. I am going to copy your idea. I would love to be able to wheel it right in the door.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 25, 2012)

hobbyheater said:
			
		

> trailrated said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK i cant beleive that they ever could haul wood that high over the standards, and to the OP that tractor just came off the trailer, its not even had the tires on the dirt or the bucket in the dirt once it looks like!


----------



## hobbyheater (Jan 26, 2012)

OK i cant beleive that they ever could haul wood that high over the standards, [/quote]


It is an off highway logging truck.

In  Nov. 2011, I did 2 threads called Glory Days of Firewood 1& 2 and these are the links.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/84218/#1014192

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/84334/#1019613


----------



## trailrated (Jan 26, 2012)

clemsonfor said:
			
		

> hobbyheater said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It did just come off the trailer in that photo. I don't have any recent photos of it, but did mention in the caption above the photo it is dirtier now  Here she is stuck....


----------



## MofoG23 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've posted this before, but here it is... 1976 K20.


----------



## MofoG23 (Jan 26, 2012)

gmule said:
			
		

> It's not pretty but it hauls the wood and pushes snow. What more could you ask for.



Nice truck!


----------



## gzecc (Jan 26, 2012)

trailrated said:
			
		

> clemsonfor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too made the mistake of taking my little tractor out yesterday. It is extremely muddy from the warm temps and rain in some spots.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 26, 2012)

All of mine have been posted before, but I like showing them.
2000 F250 4x4 V10








1970 F350 platform/stake





1968 IH Cub Cadet 125




1972 IH Cub Cadet 149




Not sure of the make, model, and year of this one.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 26, 2012)

Multi use haulers:


----------



## greythorn3 (Jan 26, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Multi use haulers:



got a build thread or instructions for your wood leanto? i wanna make one like that. great stockpile you got there.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 26, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> All of mine have been posted before, but I like showing them.
> 2000 F250 4x4 V10
> 
> 
> ...


Steve, we spoke about tractors when you got your first. How did you end up with two?


----------



## gmule (Jan 26, 2012)

MofoG23 said:
			
		

> gmule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why thank you, I found that little gem on Craigslist for 800.00 and drove it home btw the plow works perfectly as well. I am going to freshen it up with some new paint and go through the drivetrain this summer. About the only thing that is majorly wrong with it is that it needs a rear trans output seal replaced. Then it should be good for another 20 years


----------



## bogydave (Jan 27, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



built 3, 16' sections
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/56894/


----------



## hobbyheater (Jan 27, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> 1968 IH Cub Cadet 125




 :coolsmile: Just love that little tractor.  It's really cool. :exclaim:


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 27, 2012)

I get my wood delivered by grapple truck, so my *wood hauler* is not really mine.  Here is a pic of *my wood* hauler.
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Zkq6T0CGqqo/SaGsrfQ0tXI/AAAAAAAAAHo/Z5rrf3Meqyw/s640/100_0299.JPG

That said, after I get the wood processed and laid up for a while, I haul it to the shed with my little poly cart.
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-P_RdKxwKzTM/Sfx2UQ0-NlI/AAAAAAAAASo/-gLBCgo4Lu0/s640/100_0171.JPG

Sometimes I borrow my neighbour's trailer.
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-NoqzzlEmfoQ/Sax5s99wB8I/AAAAAAAAAI4/QMggbc3_lro/s640/100_0181.JPG


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 27, 2012)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Steve, we spoke about tractors when you got your first. How did you end up with two?




I found a deal that was too good to pass up on last month. The 149 is quite an upgrade from the 125. 2 more hp, hydraulic lift, better steering, easier to work on, more comfortable to sit on, and 4 years newer. It was a non runner parts tractor and priced accordingly. The plan was to get it in good shape and sell the first one. we'll see how that goes.    These old Cubs are pretty easy to work on, very durable, and pretty affordable too.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 27, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> gzecc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with it. Looks good to go. There is an 149 engine in Pa on evilbay as we speak. <$400


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 27, 2012)

That's much more than I paid for this complete 149. It needs some little stuff. PTO rebuild, brake pads, the wiring works but has been hacked up, freshened up paint would be nice too. I bought it near you in West Milford, NJ.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 27, 2012)

Figure that one out!~  :lol:


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Jan 27, 2012)

A couple of my wood haulers.  Missing the ATV and trailer pictures.


----------



## Jags (Jan 27, 2012)

The next to last pic is the most fun.

Note the pile of yet to be processed stuff to the left of the shop (waaay out back).  About 5 cords of that still left to do.


----------



## WES999 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is my 99 Ranger wood hauler. Just about ready to turn over 300K mi.
Figure I got my moneys worth. :cheese:


----------



## Thistle (Jan 28, 2012)

1975 JD 110.Built like a tank,I routinely haul 500-600 lbs on these steep slopes.Have pulled a 2000 lb. log on a level section of main trail for milling or bucking,not many flat spots on the property however.Plenty of power,not much traction when ground is muddy or snow/ice covered,thats why I try to get as much hauled in before first big snowfall.Lucked out this year,all but 3 snags were dropped,bucked & hauled in to splitting area.Very much thinking of investing in chains for the old beast in a few months though.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 28, 2012)

Chains will make a huge improvement for you. Well worth the $$$. Check out tirechains.com .


----------



## Agent (Jan 28, 2012)

I present Sherman, the Tank.
This ol' '82 has roamed the earth for 5 more years than I have, but listening to the Detroit Diesel, you wouldn't guess it.
It does everything I ask of it, but it cries uncle on the freeway (You would too if your last gear shift was 50+mph ago).
Hopefully I'll run a trailer this year so I can be hauling 1.5 cords at a shot.  At 150miles round trip, it'll cut my wood costs by a good chunk!


----------



## aussiedog3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jags??  is that some kinda ford econline with the plow and the little dump box? in the last pic.
That is SWEEEEEEETTTTTT   We all need one of those.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Lligetfa, can't beat the Kenworth T-800(I think)  grapple load.
Beautiful picture!
Wow!  How long are those splits in that trailer?
They gotta be close to 24"
You must have a deep stove.
Nice work.


----------



## blacktail (Jan 28, 2012)

Pretty boring.





But sometimes the truck isn't necessary.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 28, 2012)

aussiedog3 said:
			
		

> Lligetfa, can't beat the Kenworth T-800(I think)  grapple load.
> Beautiful picture!
> Wow!  How long are those splits in that trailer?
> They gotta be close to 24"
> ...


I burn E/W and the stove can take 22".  Average split length is 20" - 22".


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 28, 2012)

Big Blue





4.55 gearing; miserable gas mileage, pulls stumps in 4th gear. ;-P


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 28, 2012)

Big Blue looks like a real truck. I hope you can preserve it forever.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 28, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Big Blue looks like a real truck. I hope you can preserve it forever.



That's the plan. We bought her for $1500 off Craigslist, have put another $1000 into new pump and cylinders for the plow, new (used) tires and miscellaneous fix-its.
Would like to get front and rear axles with taller gearing (8 mpg max, more like gallons per mile when plowing snow).


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 28, 2012)

My old F350 does about the same mpg with its big block V8 and 4.10 gears. I only drive it a few hundred miles a year so the mileage is a non issue for me.


----------



## 711mhw (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm able to cut all of my wood off of my own place. I have several of these boxes that I fill at the wood "processing" area, and then I just move them over into place.
Jags, is that your old FC? jeep? And Mrwhoopee, that GMC would be worth about $5K at least over on the coast. sweet!


----------



## Larry in OK (Jan 29, 2012)

Ole Red can get in and out of some pretty rugged places with a full load (about 1/2 a cord with side boards on it).


----------



## woodsmaster (Jan 29, 2012)

MofoG23 said:
			
		

> gmule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A long bed


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 29, 2012)

711mhw said:
			
		

> I have several of these boxes that I fill at the wood "processing" area, and then I just move them over into place.


I really like those portable woodsheds!  No need to stack twice and no crib ends!


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Son, now where did you go last night?


----------



## rottiman (Jan 29, 2012)

Part of my fleet


----------



## Dieselhead (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## trailrated (Jan 30, 2012)

Rottiman - Love the case tractor w/ FEL. What is the lift capacity on the loader?


----------



## Jags (Jan 30, 2012)

To those that questioned...
It is a 1959 FC150 Jeep.  Tiny little 4 banger and ultra granny gears in 4 low.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 30, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> To those that questioned...
> It is a 1959 FC150 Jeep.  Tiny little 4 banger and ultra granny gears in 4 low.



hmm, makes me wonder if I should build a woodbox in the rotted out Commander instead of scrapping it.


----------



## Jags (Jan 30, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing to loose.
That little jeep of mine, I think if you hit a tree with it, it would try to climb it. :lol:


----------



## JayDogg (Jan 30, 2012)

Holds a little over 1/4 of a cord. lasts about a week during the middle of winter.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 30, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My understanding is that the FC150 was built on the CJ5 frame and used the CJ5 running gear as well. A buddy of mine had a '53 CJ3A about 20 years ago. I was driving it in the woods and because it had no clutch, I didn't want to stop and misjudged a corner in the trail. I went wide and hit a tree with the front wheel. The front wheel climbed about 4' up the tree, fell off, and we just kept on going. I don't think you could buy anything new that could do that anymore.


----------



## Jags (Jan 30, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> My understanding is that the FC150 was built on the CJ5 frame and used the CJ5 running gear as well.



I believe you are correct, but the FC had heavier springs than the CJ5.  The little box on the back full of white oak does not even budge the springs.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's one of mine!
Go ahead ,,, hate me


----------



## Jags (Jan 30, 2012)

fortunateLEE said:
			
		

> Go ahead ,,, hate me



Baahaha - hell no, I want to hire you.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 30, 2012)

fortunateLEE said:
			
		

> Here's one of mine!
> Go ahead ,,, hate me


Nothin heavy duty though eh! lol, Randy


----------



## Thistle (Jan 30, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> fortunateLEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL right on. That big beast wouldnt even go up my narrow steep gravel driveway unfortunately.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 30, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem getting that in my driveway.  When can I expect you here LEE?  My grapple guy did a disappearing act.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 30, 2012)

fortunateLEE said:
			
		

> Here's one of mine!
> Go ahead ,,, hate me


I think Lee may just be over compensating for something????  ;-) 

.
Here's my wood hauler.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 30, 2012)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> fortunateLEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gzecc (Jan 30, 2012)

fortunateLEE said:
			
		

> Carbon_Liberator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 30, 2012)

fortunateLEE said:
			
		

> Carbon_Liberator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustWood (Jan 30, 2012)

gzecc said:
			
		

> fortunateLEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustWood (Jan 30, 2012)

Another


----------



## gzecc (Jan 30, 2012)

fortunateLEE said:
			
		

> gzecc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 30, 2012)

Is that all you got?  ;-)


----------



## JustWood (Jan 30, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Is that all you got?  ;-)



Puter went up in flames! Lost alot a pics. Had some on photobucket , some are recent.
Somebody elses hauler, haulin a load of my new haulers.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 30, 2012)

Hold on there GimLEE, you forgot the scale.  ;-P 





just kidding,,,,, I'm sure you got a lots of "WOOD",,,,, in the back of your trucks.


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine isn't nearly as nice as Lee's, but I took some photos anyway. Bought it brand new in 1980. Today I was getting some beaver killed white ash out:






As long as I can get the leading end up out of the dirt I can pull a pretty good log:






Then from the rick to the house I use an old boat trailer I bought for $50 that already had the bed and stake racks in place:


----------



## bioman (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's one i use on the farm. more smile per mile !


----------



## DeerMeadowFarm (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, my latest wood hauler is my 95 Chevy C3500 dump truck; only 96K on the diesel moter the cab and chassis came from down south. I also have a 52 HP farm tractor with a bucket and a Polaris Ranger we use on the farm for moving wood as well. I took 6 loads of logs like this on Saturday from my buddy's house in Brimfield where the tornado hit this past spring.


----------



## Chargerman (Feb 8, 2012)

I am a Dodge boy so here is one of my workers. 

1976 Dodge W200. Last pic are the recent changes so I can get back into the woods at my place.  She bottomed out a couple times crossing a creek and barely made it out with the street tires this fall. Heavier lift springs and shocks should do the trick now. It has a dump bed on it which is nice.


----------



## Chargerman (Feb 8, 2012)

These are my other Dodges that get called every so often. The white one is a W350 with a dump bed and plow. Hauling a pretty good load of walnut(4200#s) in this pic. The other is really my snow plow truck but gets used occasionally to haul some loads. The other pic is my little wood hauler at the house.


----------



## Crashsector (Feb 8, 2012)

1989 Cherokee Laredo 4x4 4.0L Automatic. 196,900 miles. It's older than one of my roommates and almost as old as I am.

$500 for the truck
$23 for a new EGR valve
$50 for misc. tune up
$100 for a new hitch

Total investment of $673 for an almost exclusive wood (trailer) hauler. First year burning, first purchase made exclusively with burning in mind.

Next comes the saw... this is the beginning of a beautiful thing.

--Andy


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Chargerman,

I'm diggin' that aluminum landscape trailer.... Who made it? Capacity?


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 9, 2012)

Honda Foreman 450S to haul the bucked wood out of the woods.

Trailer (gray one) used in the woods with the Honda. Reinforced and rebuilt trailer . . . made more durable and has Saab tires for a higher stance in the woods.

Nissan Titan SE to haul the wood home -- either with or without the multi-purpose trailer my cousin built out of stainless steel pipe. The trailer is set up so I can remove the wooden racks from the stake pockets and use it to haul the sleds or ATVs using a ramp that fits into the stake pockets.


----------



## DeerMeadowFarm (Feb 9, 2012)

How many cords does your shed hold firefighterjake?


----------



## ironpony (Feb 9, 2012)

bioman said:
			
		

> Here's one i use on the farm. more smile per mile !





Yamaha G-1 cool I have acouple of those
can't kill them and haul pretty good too


----------



## ironpony (Feb 9, 2012)

wood haulers
when he ( Rott) is a little more mature
I would like to see what they could pull together
she is a tank and he is catching up fast


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 9, 2012)

DMF said:
			
		

> How many cords does your shed hold firefighterjake?



It's 12 x 20 (if memory serves me right) and I stack pretty high . . . figure on some space being taken away for the gap between stacks and the walls and I figure it holds maybe 9 1/2 to 10 cords of wood. Typically I only use half the wood in the shed . . . well actually less than half . . . but it's a good feeling knowing that if something happens to me I have two winters worth of wood stacked in the shed . . . or if Maine suddenly experiences another Ice Age I'll be set . . . for at least two years.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 9, 2012)

Chargerman said:
			
		

> These are my other Dodges that get called every so often. The white one is a W350 with a dump bed and plow. Hauling a pretty good load of walnut(4200#s) in this pic. The other is really my snow plow truck but gets used occasionally to haul some loads. The other pic is my little wood hauler at the house.



I like that W350. I wish my F350 was 4x4. Rear wheel drive seriously limits its utility.


----------



## Halligan (Feb 9, 2012)

Love those Dodges Chargerman. I've had 6 different Dodge truck over the years and aside from one they were all solid, reliable trucks. While I love the comfort of my current 2010 Ram I would love to get a 90-93 Cummins powered Ram and tweak it into a playtoy/work beast. For now though the 2010 will have to suffice.


----------



## Chargerman (Feb 9, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Chargerman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a tough old truck. I didn't use it this year for wood. I hurt my shoulder last fall and continual lifting and throwing wood in that truck was really irritating it. My 76 is lower to the ground and didn't bother nearly as much. My BIL used the W350 for all of his wood hauling this year though.


----------



## Chargerman (Feb 9, 2012)

Halligan said:
			
		

> Love those Dodges Chargerman. I've had 6 different Dodge truck over the years and aside from one they were all solid, reliable trucks. While I love the comfort of my current 2010 Ram I would love to get a 90-93 Cummins powered Ram and tweak it into a playtoy/work beast. For now though the 2010 will have to suffice.



Thanks, I got one of those old diesels too.  It is a '91 W250 Cummins with a NV4500 5 speed conversion. I turned up the pump a little and staight piped the exhaust. She sounds pretty good and would outpull my dad's stock '97 Cummins 5 speed dually back in the day. Still gets 20mpg+ too. What can I say, old Dodges are my thing. 

Here is an old pic from years ago when we were pulling a parts car out of its 20 year old frozen tomb.


----------



## Chargerman (Feb 9, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Hey Chargerman,
> 
> I'm diggin' that aluminum landscape trailer.... Who made it? Capacity?



I forget the name of the trailer but will get it for you. Because of our state laws it is rated for 2999#'s for licensing purposes. It has a 3500# axle and heavy 15" tires.


----------



## DeerMeadowFarm (Feb 10, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I like that W350. I wish my F350 was 4x4. Rear wheel drive seriously limits its utility.



I hear you....My C-3500 was getting stuck, usually when empty, around the farm. I just bought some really agressive mud style retreads (load range E) and they have helped out a lot.

Not 4-wheel drive by any means, but I can dump a load of wood and then drive out of my field vs. dragging it out with the tractor!


----------



## jcjohnston (Feb 10, 2012)

My Jeep J10, first year with it and love it already


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's my wood hauler. Its an early 50's model Super 55 Oliver with a later 550 diesel engine. I pull the old frame behind it which will carry quite a bit of wood. I've hauled many cords of wood with this setup. I also have an old 3pt winch for the back of the tractor that comes in handy here and there. I took the pic about 4 years ago.


----------



## awoodman (Feb 12, 2012)

Been getting FREE wood from a tree service for years...Just have to go where they are working and they load me up...then the fun begins..


----------



## WellSeasoned (Feb 12, 2012)

Below is the hauler for my property. When I go somewhere else to scrounge I bring the long jeep and 1 ton trailer (not pictured) as well as access to the co stake body if needed.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Feb 12, 2012)

Below is the hauler for my property. When I go somewhere else to scrounge I bring the long jeep and 1 ton trailer (not pictured) as well as access to the co stake body if needed.


----------



## WoodpileOCD (Feb 16, 2012)

One of my better scores so I had to break out my big trailer.  My tree guy was taking down a HUGE red oak and and had a crane working with him so loaded right on the trailer.  These were just the limbs.


----------



## andrewdee (Feb 17, 2012)

I think it's almost full


----------



## DeerMeadowFarm (Feb 17, 2012)

andrewdee said:
			
		

> I think it's almost full



I don't know.....are the springs touching the frame rails yet?


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 17, 2012)

andrewdee said:
			
		

> I think it's almost full



The bumper isn't dragging on the ground yet! Throw a few more on.


----------



## lukem (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks like red oak on there.  That has to be crazy heavy, but she's barely squatting.  Time to extend those side boards another couple feet. ;-P


----------



## basod (Feb 17, 2012)

I want to see the wheel bearings when that rear end gets rebuilt


----------



## seeyal8r (Feb 17, 2012)

My 16' Trailer
Truck
Or my Lil' Hauler


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 17, 2012)

BASOD said:
			
		

> I want to see the wheel bearings when that rear end gets rebuilt



That's only because you are a Chevy guy.  :lol:


----------



## basod (Feb 17, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> BASOD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll post pics of mine..... if they ever fail. :lol:

When I lived in VA, passed a guy in a chevy early 2000 model 1500 with a pallet of stone veneer.
I turned down the radio in my caddy about 1/4mile behind him hearing a loud squealing noise.
Not sure if he made it to the jobsite, but pretty sure the rearend required rebuild in the near future.
Chevy or Ford the vehicle has GVWR for a reason... only to be tested


----------



## Franzen105 (Feb 17, 2012)

The Old Massey Ferguson 65 Makes unloading more fun for those lazy moments.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 17, 2012)

Here's an overloaded 1/2 ton!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENtmpNCW17g&feature=related


----------



## basod (Feb 17, 2012)

OK here's the Honda Foreman and trailer for around the house.
And Ol Blue


----------



## Dieselhead (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## ScotO (Feb 18, 2012)

Franzen105 said:
			
		

> The Old Massey Ferguson 65 Makes unloading more fun for those lazy moments.


Now THAT'S a redneck dump trailer


----------



## ScotO (Feb 18, 2012)

Dieselhead said:
			
		

>


OUCH! Dieselhead, were you going fer the 'redneck lowrider' look?!?!?  Wow, I hope nobody was in that truck!


----------



## Dieselhead (Feb 18, 2012)

ha not mine thank god my buddy posted it on facebook, it was in his neighborhood


----------



## OhioBurner© (Feb 20, 2012)

My '09 F350 V10 and '70s cub 1000

And when there is snow down and niether the F350 or Cub can get back in the woods, my 150 can...


----------



## MofoG23 (Feb 20, 2012)

nice setup.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 21, 2012)

Dieselhead said:
			
		

>




That should buff out with no problem.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 21, 2012)

While we are on the subject of tree crushed trucks... I was saving this one until I could think up a witty comment, but I guess that just isn't gonna happen.


----------



## RowCropRenegade (Feb 21, 2012)

Agile, good in all conditions.   Cheap on fuel.


----------



## RowCropRenegade (Feb 21, 2012)

Special distance hauler  (only good wood, like black locust)


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 22, 2012)

Gotta love those single wheel one-tons! ;-)


----------



## SWNH (Feb 22, 2012)

2003 Polaris Big Boss. 5 loads equals a cord. Liked it so much, I bought another one as a spare!


----------



## Dieselhead (Feb 22, 2012)

Box I made for the tractor, holds about a face cord.


----------



## Dieselhead (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## basod (Feb 22, 2012)

You're not driving it on the front tires, that box needs to be bigger!


----------



## Dieselhead (Feb 23, 2012)

I was when I tried loading it with the backhoe off :-O


----------



## Halligan (Mar 13, 2012)

Heres my hauler. 2010 Hemi powered Ram 2500.


----------



## BrianK (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's my set up, 2007 Expedition with Carry On 6X16GW2BRK trailer, but it hasn't even been on its maiden wood hauling voyage yet:


----------



## Bocephous (Nov 13, 2012)

I built this out of scraps left over from a recent construction project; seems like it may actually hold together.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 13, 2012)

That is quite a a load there. I'm guessing it is PNW soft wood.


----------



## oldogy (Nov 13, 2012)

Wood harvest and the old truck hobby
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 go hand in hand. My 1956 Ford F-350 and a jag of future warmth.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice F350 oldogy. Here's a more current shot of my '70 F350.


Do you have any pictures of the hoist and underside of the bed? My '70 has the same bed, but no hoist. I'm curious how your's is set up.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Nov 13, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> That is quite a a load there. I'm guessing it is PNW soft wood.


 

Yes it is, All Doug Fir
Top 2 pics  I figure close to a cord, bottom 2 pics about 3/4 cord or so
Doug Fir weighs 2800 pounds per cord according to
http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm


----------



## oldogy (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is a picture of the hoist. I have a 1949 Ford F-4 purchased, just awaiting delivery. It, too has a hydraulic hoist.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm used to Black Locust and Red oak at 3700 and 3500 pounds.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 13, 2012)

Does the hoist attach right to the wood framing or is there some added steel?


----------



## Elderthewelder (Nov 13, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> I'm used to Black Locust and Red oak at 3700 and 3500 pounds.


 
 if we had some of that around here I would load it up as well, but a little smaller of a load of course. my little toyota can only take so much


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 13, 2012)

Yup. That big a load of hardwood would kill my Ford.


----------



## oldogy (Nov 13, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> Does the hoist attach right to the wood framing or is there some added steel?


There is a steel sub frame welded to the truck frame with the cylinder afixed thereto. There is a  movable frame  that the wood bed stringers fit and bolted into.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 13, 2012)

That's what I was hoping to see a picture of.


----------



## osagebow (Nov 13, 2012)

Sookie the greyhound/pitbull with the 'ol S10


----------



## 711mhw (Nov 13, 2012)

oldogy said:


> Here is a picture of the hoist. I have a 1949 Ford F-4 purchase, just awaiting delivery. It, too has a hydraulic hoist.


 What's that white 70's ford in th backround? I'm fond of that vintage sheet metal, especially the old "high boy" 250 prior to 77-1/2 (i think)


----------



## oldogy (Nov 13, 2012)

711mhw said:


> What's that white 70's ford in th backround? I'm fond of that vintage sheet metal, especially the old "high boy" 250 prior to 77-1/2 (i think)


 
That is a two owner 48K mile 1973 F-250 Camper Special. All original except dual exhausts, wheels and paint.  I still have the original Firestone tires on the locking rims but they are no longer road worthy .To keep this on topic, it does not haul wood.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Nov 14, 2012)

The 2008 Tacoma does work hard some times!





That trailer " bought as home built" use to haul car parts.
Has payed for it's self to many times to count!






Curtis plow works Great!










Love Tractor Supply!The Blue one use to look like this!! I use this one to haul my saw's and fuel when working in the woods @ home!

Just:" get er done" 
Sean


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 15, 2012)

Here's my little rough terrain trailer.


----------



## 'bert (Nov 15, 2012)

Here is my collection of wood haulers.





The JD 2755





The '98 F-150







My 16' car / wood hauler






Quad trailer






My new JD 318D





Another view because photo taken at night





These two haulers work hard but a bit slower then the above collection.





Some results.


----------



## KaptJaq (Nov 15, 2012)

My wood hauler is an 11 year old pick-up... sags a little under a full load.




KaptJaq


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 15, 2012)

Here they are !

Pete


----------



## Boog (Nov 15, 2012)

I used to haul my firewood up out of my "back 25" with this baby and a 5x10 trailer. Alas, it finally died and I sold it off at auction last year, I have not replaced it yet. I've been hauling the trailer out in style with my 2002 Toyota Highlander the last two years, heated leather seats and all! (1980's photo, I've put on a few more lbs, and lost a bit more hair since then, maybe the beer and hammock have something to do with it!)


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 16, 2012)

Boog Powell said:


> I used to haul my firewood up out of my "back 25" with this baby and a 5x10 trailer. Alas, it finally died and I sold it off at auction last year, I have not replaced it yet. I've been hauling the trailer out in style with my 2002 Toyota Highlander the last two years, heated leather seats and all! (1990's photo, I've put on a few more lbs, and lost a bit more hair since then, maybe the beer and hammock have something to do with it!)
> 
> View attachment 81216


 
How the hell did you kill an M?


----------



## Boog (Nov 16, 2012)

Ah, you caught me on that one MasterMech, it IS ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TO KILL AN "M". It never really was totally dead, just had been acting up with issues here and there for some time. Ignition, funky wiring job on a 12V conversion before I got it, water leaking down into the transmission freezing her up solid in winter, starters, steering, hydrolic pump .... 30 years of sitting out in the weather since I got it in the early 80's. I felt it was the time to move it and use the money towards something better suited for my wood working needs while it still was running. I had my eye on a 4 wheel drive Ford 1920 with a bucket/backhoe combo on it that a farmer was selling near by, or something similiar, Kubota, etc.. Never did end up getting that Ford, or anything else yet.

So I've been heading back carefully running the woods in style with the Highlander. With the V-6 and Blizzak M/S tires on it, it pulls out my 5x10 trailer full of wood with authority and elegance . I also use my JD Sabre lawn mower with the deck off and chains on it to buz loads around the yard and such with a garden dump wagon. I'll probably pick up some kind of little 4 wheel drive hoe next year for sure as I have some small scale digging I want to do, then take the hoe off and use it as a wood runner the rest of the time.

Above is a better picture of that old M when I sold it. I had put a 3 point hitch set up on it too. She was a tired old 1942 gal in need of TLC. That other photo was actually probably from the 80's, not 90's after I thought about it. I'm 57 now.


----------



## BillinTX (Nov 17, 2012)

My tractor doesn't have a loader so I use this bale hauler I built years ago.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Boog (Nov 17, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> View attachment 81503


 
Do I detect a Sotz Monster Maul in that photo .... good man! I need to paint mine orange like that!


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 17, 2012)

Boog Powell said:


> Do I detect of Sotz Monster Maul in that photo .... good man! I need to paint mine orange like that!


Yep, Split everything with it for most of 40 years, but then I got old.  But it still gets used to quarter stuff in the field.  That one is actually my son's.  Mine doesn't have much orange paint left on it
.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey Chief, Your older Ford looks like it has help up pretty well.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 17, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> Hey Chief, Your older Ford looks like it has help up pretty well.


Steve,  It is a good old truck.  I bought it about 4 years ago for $1600.  Spent $400 on it and it has been a work horse ever since.  It will haul everything you can fit in it.  As you can see, it doesn't mind a load of wood.


----------



## oppirs (Nov 17, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Steve, It is a good old truck.


 
So I'll add a pix of another brick-nose 80's Ford  (no wood in the bed)  your right what a work-ho!


----------



## Dyno625 (Nov 18, 2012)

Here is mine, 2500 hd with 10x6 dump trailer. And this is how we load it.


----------



## Wolfy (Nov 18, 2012)

15-16 cords on her early spring 2012. Wanted to make a lifter for the splitter,just never had the time. Some day.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 18, 2012)

Wolfy said:


> View attachment 81659
> 
> 15-16 cords on her early spring 2012. Wanted to make a lifter for the splitter,just never had the time. Some day.


 
You been takin' classes from SmokinJ?  (with the splitter taggin' along behind the trailer.)


----------



## Wolfy (Nov 19, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> You been takin' classes from SmokinJ? (with the splitter taggin' along behind the trailer.)


 Don't know him,will check for his rig. Seemed the best way. Live in NW Indiana. Quite abit of logging here ,mostly white , red oak. Need to finish this stove install so I can start burnin.


----------



## jatoxico (Nov 19, 2012)

Bought this last May w/ 120K on the clock. Not too much room by itself but I put a hitch I got from Amazon on it this weekend now I'm on the hunt for a utility trailer.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 19, 2012)

Wolfy said:


> Don't know him,will check for his rig. Seemed the best way. Live in NW Indiana. Quite abit of logging here ,mostly white , red oak. Need to finish this stove install so I can start burnin.


Must be an Indiana thing. 

Smokin' is a Hoosier as well.


----------

